# Look for hunting retriever club to join



## ALVIN RAINS (Aug 12, 2017)

Looking for a good HRC club to join. I live in Powder Springs, have hunting property in Jasper county. 
Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 14, 2017)

Middle Georgia HRC just formed.  I am sure you can find them on Facebook.


----------



## ALVIN RAINS (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Jerry, I will take a look at their FB page.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 14, 2017)

Best thing you can do when you have a Retreiver.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Aug 24, 2017)

Any clubs around Savannah?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 24, 2017)

Coastal Empire Hunting Retriever Club is based out of Savannah.  For those of you interested, the fall Hunt Test schedule is just getting started.  It's a family friendly event and guest are welcome to come out and observe.  Tests will go on most all day both days.  Bring a chair and a cooler (but no alcohol until after the last dog runs) and hang out for the day.  Most clubs have a social and serve dinner on Saturday night.  If you need more info about a test near you, let me know and I can put you in contact with a local club member.  

North Georgia HRC 9/9 & 9/10 - Martin, GA
Old South HRC 9/16 & 9/17 - Omaha, GA
Coastal Empire HRC 10/7 & 10/8 - Statesboro, GA
Midlands HRC 10/14 & 10/15, Johnston SC (Just east of Augusta)
Southwest Georgia HRC 10/21 & 10/22, Americus GA
Middle Georgia HRC 11/11 & 11/12, Dublin, GA

Elaine Mitchell


----------



## kenforbus (Sep 4, 2017)

Old South HRC, North Georgia HRC, Atlanta Retriever Club are a few.


----------



## mo11217 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tag-a-long said:


> Coastal Empire Hunting Retriever Club is based out of Savannah.  For those of you interested, the fall Hunt Test schedule is just getting started.  It's a family friendly event and guest are welcome to come out and observe.  Tests will go on most all day both days.  Bring a chair and a cooler (but no alcohol until after the last dog runs) and hang out for the day.  Most clubs have a social and serve dinner on Saturday night.  If you need more info about a test near you, let me know and I can put you in contact with a local club member.
> 
> North Georgia HRC 9/9 & 9/10 - Martin, GA
> Old South HRC 9/16 & 9/17 - Omaha, GA
> ...



Do you have any more information on the North Georgia HRC event? Location? Address? Times? That's really nice to allow guest to attend to get an idea of what all is going on at these hunt tests. I have never attended one and am just starting to get interested.


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 7, 2017)

NGHRC is having our event this Saturday and Sunday. Will start around 8 am both days. 
2300 Clark's Creek Rd Martin Ga 30557. GPS will NOT get you here. Rather, put in 1570 N. Clark's Creek Rd Martin Ga 30557.


----------

